# paint quality from down under?



## pmm2009 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi all...Pontiac G8 owner brand new to the forum! Always been a big GTO fan and nice to see some of the rides you folks have on here...

On my G8 I've been experiencing what I believe is far more than what could be called "normal" paint wear. My hood & front fenders look sandblasted, and I've got numerous other small chips all over the car 

My car is a year round daily driver, though I don't have a ton of mileage on it (48,000 kms on a 2009). She's no trailer queen and has successfully gotten me through several Canadian winters - I have no illusions of keeping it show car quality, and fully expect chips, dings and the like. I am though 100% convinced that what I'm seeing is NOT typical compared with other vehicles on the road. I've had numerous outfits (including GM of course, and curiously, also third party vendors) tell me that this is normal wear that most cars experience in my region - trouble is, I've yet to find other local vehicles that look anywhere near similar (trust me I've looked a lot)...

I'm nearly certain it's a paint quality issue due to the fact these cars were produced down under, possibly using different standards and/or processes. I'll certainly dig more into things on this forum, but as an overall question, how has the paint been on the Holden based GTO's?? Any comments, info., advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

One word. Poor


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

waterbased paint.... front end chips very easily.....poor it is.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Depending on how you wash it, the paint could have accumulated large amounts of marring, swirls, and hairline scratches.
The chips are from road wear and can't really be helped but a little touch up paint can work wonders if you have a steady hand.

You may want to try some McGuire's professional swirl remover (not the stuff in the black bottle). Get the stuff in the light brown bottle, it's a little expensive but it works great. It has a very fine cut/grit so you shouldn't have to worry about messing up your paint.

If you are familiar with paint restoration and professional detailing you might want to try what we call the McGuire's twins. McGuire's M105 and M205 then top it with a wax or sealant to protect the paint. 105 has a strong cut/grit so you will need to know what your doing but 205 is much more forgiving. 205 also has some oils in it to help restore the color and shine.


----------

